# Farmington Bay Map



## ricosuave (Oct 8, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a detailed or accurate mape of Farmingtin Bay WMA. Seems many hunters are confused as to where the "Buffer Zones" and "Duck Clubs" begin and end. Would like to have a map with me to show said hunters how incorrect they are.


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

Check with bengoosed, that is "his" area. He would know the area best and which areas to stay away from. o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

Shockgobble said:


> Check with bengoosed, that is "his" area. He would know the area best and which areas to stay away from. o-|| o-|| o-||


That's funny! :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Shockgobble said:


> Check with bengoosed, that is "his" area. He would know the area best and which areas to stay away from. o-|| o-|| o-||


Didn't you get the memo, he owns the whole area, you guys need to keep out of there!!! *()*

on a more serious not, I have no idea about the map, perhaps you might talk to the manager Rich Hansen, maybe he can point you in the right direction.


----------



## bengoosed (May 29, 2010)

On the Turpin unit, out passed the third bridge, head south. On that point is where I smashed down some frag. *It's mine.* Please do your own work on your on blind. I guess my spot is no longer a secret. Thanks everyone. @$$bags!!!!


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

It doesnt have the Doug Miller unit but the best I have

Spry


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

bengoosed said:


> On the Turpin unit, out passed the third bridge, head south. On that point is where I smashed down some frag. *It's mine.* Please do your own work on your on blind. I guess my spot is no longer a secret. Thanks everyone. @$$bags!!!!


We put up signs directing everyone there this evening, you should no longer be lonely when you are enjoying the marsh from your "secret" spot. :lol:


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

bengoosed said:


> On the Turpin unit, out passed the third bridge, head south. On that point is where I smashed down some frag. *It's mine.* Please do your own work on your on blind. I guess my spot is no longer a secret. Thanks everyone. @$$bags!!!!


You must be a hard worker to stamp down some phrag and show up 10 minutes before shootin time. Hopefully your mother packed you a lunch, because she new you'd be tired after all that work. Lazy SOB.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

bengoosed said:


> On the Turpin unit, out passed the third bridge, head south. On that point is where I smashed down some frag. *It's mine.* Please do your own work on your on blind. I guess my spot is no longer a secret. Thanks everyone. @$$bags!!!!


Guys, it's really time to quit feeding this troll, I'm actually kind of surprised at how many have taken the bait and replied to him......


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

How's the huntin been for you guys out there? I don't wanna bother going out til it gets a bit colder. I seem to hear mixed reports on Farmington


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Spry Yellowdog said:


> It doesnt have the Doug Miller unit but the best I have
> 
> Spry


How do you blow that up bigger without losing the picture quality?


----------

